# Free Feinting Goats, Chickens, incubators and guineas.



## junkinstuff (May 8, 2012)

I have to move by the 20th and have a bunch of animals to find homes for. I am in Park Hall MD 20667. This move is coming a lot sooner than I expected and really need some help.


Have a flock of Guineas, 15 in total all kinds of colors including pied lavenders, whites, pied pearls and a few that I am not even sure of. All beautiful and very healthy. 6 months to a year and a half old. 





Chickens- Orpingtons Blue,Black, Splash (imported stock), 2 Lavender hens, pair of buff Orps, cuckoo Marans (trio), and a few barnyard mutts that have hatched. A total of 20 or so chickens. Most chickens are a year old with a couple (mutts) younger. The pure breeds were all hatched from breeder and show quality stock.




The feinting goats are from Rusty Bucket Farm http://rustybucketranchrbr.webs.com/ They were supposed to be two wethers but one was not banded properly and he is a buck. The buck is polled and the wether is horned. I am going to miss these guys terribly they are both super sweet and spoiled. They were born in Feb 2012 Have all paper work but have never been registered. 


2 Incubators- 1 is a reptipro style refrigerator incubator http://www.bigappleherp.com/Accu-Temp-6000-Reptile-Incubator-Digital-Reptile-Incubator and one is Hova Bator 1583 model with turner.


Really would like to find someone willing to take everything but know that might be hard to do on such short notice. Please feel free to call or text me 301- 247 2five94 or email junkinstuff @ hotmail if I don't answer please leave message.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

oh my gosh... wish you were closer.. I would take all


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Me too!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I would take those lavender orps off you in a heartbeat if you were closer, I have four girls and two boys. Two more girls would be awesome 

Good luck in your move.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Where are you in MD?


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Same here, wish I lived closer cause I coulda helped you out


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Hog Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2013)

Is this still available?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG I'm so sorry you're having to let go of so much. That must be heartbreaking. 

I live in the southern part of Virginia or I'd come over and get the incubators and fowl.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

PonderosaQ said:


> Where are you in MD?


Park Hall is south of Hagerstown/Boonsboro and west of Frederick.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

are any of these still available. Might be able to take the chickens and bators if I can talk my sister into picking up for me. I am coming through there for Thanksgiving.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Wish I was closer also. Hubby has always wanted the fainting goats. His friend in Tennessee had some.The goats were in many practical jokes on outsiders who were told they killed the goat,lol.


----------

